# Need of some guidance



## jdromani (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello,

Im a new comer to this forum.

I graduated with a civil engineering degree. Recently I was laid off due to budgetary reasons. I am trying to get back in the market but I haven't found any entry level jobs. Just the other day, I saw a posting for a Building Inspector I (entry level). It got my interest so now I am seeking to obtain a certification for Residential Building Inspector.

So my question is, How would one go on to study for this exam and pass it (of course)?

What would I need to bring to the exam? I read you need to provide your own book. Would it be the IBC 2012 or IRC 2012?

Oh, is there a big difference between the 2009 and 2012 exam? Which one should I take?

I have about 2 weeks to study and pass the exam.

If there is any tips for the exam or where to find study guides or practice test(s), that would be amazing!

Thank you

Hope to hear from you guys


----------



## TimNY (Jul 5, 2014)

For Residential Building Inspector you need the Residential Code. It probably doesn't matter which code you get tested on (I never saw an employer care which code you were tested on). I would take the 2012.

Get the Study Companion from the ICC. I've found that they point out every area you need to know (coincidence? I think not).

I also recommend the stick-on tabs for the book. The test is not about knowing the answers, it's about knowing where to find them.

Tim


----------



## ICE (Jul 5, 2014)

Contact the ICC.  I'm pretty sure that it's the current code that the test is based on. There is an ICC office in Whittier so you can get the books on Monday.

Ca. didn't adopt the electrical, mechanical or plumbing portions of the Residential code but to get the certification, you will be tested on those. A Residential Combination Inspector certification may be in your future.

I don't know if it would be wrong or not but you might consider withholding the fact that you are an engineer until after the probationary period.  An employer may think that you will leave whenever you find an engineering position.  Smile a lot and tell a few jokes...they'll never suspect that you're an engineer.....come to think of it, that might be tougher than the test.

As a few words of encouragement...my employer hires engineers as inspectors...however, they are usually from another country...Argentina and the Philippines come to mind...wait a minute, there's one from Bakersfield...is that considered part of the USA...and Anaheim sounds sorta German huh.

Good luck.


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2014)

Are you going for ICC certification??

If so it should tell the books you need


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2014)

http://www.iccsafe.org/Certification/Bulletins/National_Certification_EIB-PP.pdf

http://www.iccsafe.org/Certification/Bulletins/b1_content.pdf

http://www.iccsafe.org/Certification/Pages/safetyprofexams.aspx


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh and welcome!!!!!

You ca scroll through the employment thread below for job openings


----------



## mark handler (Jul 5, 2014)

All the books are avalible online, for free.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 5, 2014)

When you interview...

Be sure to stick your finger in your nose, scratch your butt a lot, and lick the first window you see. Tell them it taste like Copenhagen.

Don't forget to mention all the "high end" stuff you did. For sure, say you were a door gunner for the Marines, and you were the guy that shot Bin Laden.

Probably won't even need a certification at all.

Just pure inspector material right there. They'll know when they see it.

Brent.


----------



## jdromani (Jul 5, 2014)

TimNY said:
			
		

> For Residential Building Inspector you need the Residential Code. It probably doesn't matter which code you get tested on (I never saw an employer care which code you were tested on). I would take the 2012.Get the Study Companion from the ICC. I've found that they point out every area you need to know (coincidence? I think not).
> 
> I also recommend the stick-on tabs for the book. The test is not about knowing the answers, it's about knowing where to find them.
> 
> Tim


Thanks for the tip.

Would I need the ICC 2012 or the RBC 2012 when taking the test?

Would you know of any sites where they provide free study guides ?


----------



## jdromani (Jul 5, 2014)

Im going for the Residential Building Code.

I know you have to go according to the RCB 2012 but for the day of the test, do I bring the ICC or RBC?


----------



## jdromani (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks cda

I'll definitely check out the job openings in here.


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2014)

jdromani said:
			
		

> Im going for the Residential Building Code. I know you have to go according to the RCB 2012 but for the day of the test, do I bring the ICC or RBC?


See post. 5 above

The books needed should be in one of the links


----------



## ICE (Jul 6, 2014)

jdromani said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip.Would I need the ICC 2012 or the RBC 2012 when taking the test?


You're gonna need more than two weeks.


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry does not copy well, looks like one book

B1 Residential Building Inspector 60 multiple-choice questions Exam fee: $160 Open book—2-hour time limit

Content Area

% of Total

Reference

Code Administration Building Planning Footings and Foundations Floor Construction

4%

8% 16% 14% 27% 14% 17% 100%

2012 International Residential Code®

Store ID: (soft-cover) 3100S12; (M) $91.50; (N) $122 or Store ID: (loose-leaf) 3100L12; (M) $107; (N) $143


----------



## jdromani (Jul 6, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Sorry does not copy well, looks like one bookB1 Residential Building Inspector 60 multiple-choice questions Exam fee: $160 Open book—2-hour time limit
> 
> Content Area
> 
> ...


Thanks. Just order the IRC 2012 book and the tabs.

Im trying to find sites where I can study and take quizzes to prepare me for the exam.


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2014)

There are flash cards

http://shop.iccsafe.org/2012-irc-flash-cards.html


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2014)

Don't know nothing about this link

http://www.quia.com/quiz/3919202.html


----------



## JCraver (Jul 7, 2014)

jdromani said:
			
		

> Thanks. Just order the IRC 2012 book and the tabs. Im trying to find sites where I can study and take quizzes to prepare me for the exam.


ICC has their online campus, which gives you a study guide for the test(s) you want to take.  I think they're like $69 or $79 per course, but in my experience they're worth twice that.  Especially if you're in a time crunch - they will prepare you for the test.  The certs I've gotten so far, I would not have without the ICC Campus.

And hey - welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frank (Jul 7, 2014)

In our locality for building inspectors we look for people with relevant hands on experience in building trades and preferably some supervisory experience.

With engineering degree and some experience you might be better suited to a plans review position.

Unless they have worked for another jurisdiction, very few have the state plans review or inspector certs.

If they have worked for several other jurisdictions that is a red flag that needs to be cleared before we will hire as in we are concerned with "Do they play well with others?" issues.

It is easier to hire for attitude and teach the codes than it is to hire for code knowlege and adjust attitudes.


----------



## Coder (Jul 8, 2014)

I second the ICC online campus. It will get you used to taking timed, open code book exams. Tabs for the 2012 IRC are cheap insurance when you are flipping through the code book like a madman trying to find the answers. Good luck!


----------



## jdromani (Jul 8, 2014)

JCraver said:
			
		

> ICC has their online campus, which gives you a study guide for the test(s) you want to take.  I think they're like $69 or $79 per course, but in my experience they're worth twice that.  Especially if you're in a time crunch - they will prepare you for the test.  The certs I've gotten so far, I would not have without the ICC Campus.And hey - welcome to the forum.


Thank you so much.

I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm giving Code Check: 7th Edition to each of my staff, permit techs and inspectors

Bought six so far

Good study guide

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/products.php?prod_id=3


----------



## Min&Max (Jul 9, 2014)

Since you have a civil engineering degree it is obvious you know how to prepare for and pass a test. If you have a background in residential construction 2 weeks should be plenty of time to prepare. If residential construction is new to you then you will need more time to prepare. Ideally you should get a job swinging a hammer for a few years prior to becoming an inspector. I am frustrated with people who think they are qualified to be an inspector for no other reason than they passed a test and now possess a certification.


----------



## TimNY (Jul 10, 2014)

It's all well and good to say and inspector should have this and that credential.

If the municipality won't pay for those credentials they will not get applicants with those credentials.

I don't think anybody other than the employer is in a position to tell the applicant what credentials they should have.

Pay 100k/yr and you will get inspectors with all those qualifications. Anybody else will just be getting their foot in the door and moving on.

Tim


----------



## ICE (Jul 10, 2014)

jdromani said:
			
		

> I have about 2 weeks to study and pass the exam.
> 
> Hope to hear from you guys


Is it really that simple? Study for two weeks...pass a test...and then you are me?  I wish I had known about that.


----------



## cda (Jul 10, 2014)

ice said:
			
		

> is it really that simple? Study for two weeks...pass a test...and then you are me?  I wish i had known about that.


except............


----------



## TimNY (Jul 10, 2014)

What's with all the crappy attitudes. Were you all born with your knowledge, or was it imparted upon you by people you worked with?

The guy didn't say he was going to be the world's best inspector. Everybody starts someplace. The test is a joke and any intelligent person can pass it.

If some stupid piece of paper is what's needed to get a foot in the door and learn the trade why give this guy an attitude? Lets trash talk a guy that actually takes the initiative to come here and ask questions and remains polite with all your crappy attitudes.

Another reason why this forum hasn't seen a dime of my money. This isn't a private club.

Tim

Tim


----------



## ICE (Jul 10, 2014)

TimNY said:
			
		

> Another reason why this forum hasn't seen a dime of my money.


Who knew that it was my fault?  I just figured that you were stingy.  Well now that I know....

It is a ridiculous insult to promote the idea that someone can study for two weeks and pass a certification test with a competent understanding of the code.  Certified is miles from qualified.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 10, 2014)

TimNY said:
			
		

> What's with all the crappy attitudes. Were you all born with your knowledge, or was it imparted upon you by people you worked with?The guy didn't say he was going to be the world's best inspector. Everybody starts someplace. The test is a joke and any intelligent person can pass it.
> 
> If some stupid piece of paper is what's needed to get a foot in the door and learn the trade why give this guy an attitude? Lets trash talk a guy that actually takes the initiative to come here and ask questions and remains polite with all your crappy attitudes.
> 
> ...


Why? because that guy, bless his little heart, gets inflicted on those of us that have to deal with his authority, coupled with lack of experience and a severe lack of education. Nothing personal of course.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Jul 10, 2014)

Well hopefully if a ahj hires someone without experience, they have a program in place to train them and ride with other inspectors , before they are cut loose.

We all started somewhere, and with little code knowledge.

I see some that have been around years that Still have not made it past chapter one or who do not take any code classes.

At least someone with no field experience does not come with bad habits.


----------



## Phil (Jul 10, 2014)

jdromani,

This is a bit off topic. Have you passed the FE (EIT) exam? If not, you may want to work toward that. If you ever want to be a licensed engineer, you will need it and it gets harder the longer you are away from school.


----------



## jdromani (Aug 14, 2014)

Passed it !!!


----------



## jdromani (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey Phil,

I've taken the EIT but didn't pass. I didn't prep as much as I should have. I wanted to take it so I could get a feel for the test. I've studied for it this summer and I am going to take it soon. You are right, it does get difficult the more you are away from school. Any tips for the EIT?

Thank you


----------



## jdromani (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey TimNY

Thanks for the support. Everyone starts somewhere. I know having a certificate or license doesn't make one an expert. Certificates/License are required otherwise it is difficult to land a job. Good new is I passed the test.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 14, 2014)

Congratulations on passing the test

The I-Code test are easier then the legacy code test for sure. What the test proves is you can navigate and find the proper code section to verify what you are enforcing.

Words of advice. When you do land your inspection job do not be afraid to admit you do not know the answer to a code question and tell them you will find out. Learn to find the intent and reasons behind a code section. Remember your job will be more of an educational source for the workers in the field than a regulator.


----------

